# Trails near Newcastle upon Tyne UK?



## cajonezzz (Aug 2, 2004)

I may be heading over to the UK on Biz in july, and will be working in Newcastle. Is there any riding nearby, say, within 50 miles that would be worth checking out? 
cross country nice views etc. 

Any Web resources that could fill me in on the area? 

thanks!


----------



## EpicEm (Nov 4, 2005)

Its worth posting on the singletrack forum: www.singletrackworld.com
There should be plenty of riding up there!


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

What dates will you be in the UK? I'll be there 30June - 9July and have yet to establish my exact travel plans. If you're around then, maybe we could meet up for some riding.


----------



## EpicEm (Nov 4, 2005)

I saw this and I thought of you:
http://www.mbr.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/11/an/0/page/0#11


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

I think I`m right in saying that there are good trails in Kielder forest which is quite close to NUT.
Try these sites:-
www.kielder.org/cycling.htm
www.7stanes.gov.uk/forestry/achs-5rnfyx


----------

